# Setting Up Shop



## Sprung

Needing to set up shop after our recent move, I thought I'd document the journey.

Here's where I started - this was the day after we moved in. The inside of the garage is 21' wide, 22 1/2' deep, and has a 9' ceiling.



 

The end of last week we had one really nice day, which I used to move a bunch of stuff out to the shed - yard tools, bikes, etc.

Of course, having made some space with that, I found a good deal only 5 miles away on something I've been wanting - a radial arm saw. I posted about it buying it elsewhere already, but it's a DeWalt MBC. Takes a 9" blade. Is in great shape, considering that it's about 65 years old. Needs new motor bearings, a new cord, and a new table. I plan to build a cabinet/base for it in time.



 

Not visible in the first picture, but taking up a good chunk of floor space, was the stack of lumber by the garage door. I moved over 800BF of lumber with me. I knew I wanted an easier solution than horizontal stacking - and the pain of having to dig for the board(s) you want. So, with a tall enough ceiling height, I decided to go with vertical lumber storage. This takes up 8' x 22" of floor space and will hold pretty much all of my full length boards. It's not fully loaded yet in the picture.



 

After I finish loading the rack, it'll be time to start getting some sense of order in the garage so I can start determining where things will go, where I want to hang lights, where to run outlets, etc.

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## TimR

Ugh, feels not so long ago I was setting up new shop space. Actually about a year ago. Still working to do better organizing and culling out stuff I’m just not going to use.


----------



## Sprung

Tim, don't go scaring me with the thought of this taking a year or more!  

While work will be fairly slow to start - we've still go stuff to unpack and organize in the house as well and it's winter and cold in the garage - I'm really hoping to be building furniture by sometime this summer.

BTW, it was 25F inside the garage today while I worked. Winter temps here are a little milder than where we lived in MN.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Sprung said:


> Tim, don't go scaring me with the thought of this taking a year or more!


Been 5 years for me and I'm still not done. Working for a living is a drag. But I'm finally getting back at it. I dig your lumber storage! 
I have the bearings for my saw on order. I cant imagine moving my shop again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

woodtickgreg said:


> I cant imagine moving my shop again



The nature of my job means that, at some point, I will be moving it again - and likely at least a couple more times. But hopefully not for a long while. 

I'm sure that I won't be 100% done within this year, but I am expecting to be operational enough be able to transition from setting up shop to woodworking by sometime this summer.

I'm also kind of under the gun to get it up and going. In addition to some furniture needs for our new home, I am finding that there are a good number of woodworkers in the congregation here. They're eager for me to get my shop set up too and it'll provide some good opportunities to get to know them better, whether in my shop or theirs. Some of them have even volunteered to help me in various ways - someone gave me a couple nice LED lights, someone has already committed themselves to helping me wire up the shop, several people have said they'd help me move things around, etc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 3


----------



## Nature Man

Great start on your workshop! Please continue to give us updates as it provides inspiration for the rest of us! For some reason, your vertical storage does not look like 800 board feet to me. Chuck


----------



## Sprung

Nature Man said:


> Great start on your workshop! Please continue to give us updates as it provides inspiration for the rest of us! For some reason, your vertical storage does not look like 800 board feet to me. Chuck



Not quite all of the lumber I have will fit in it, but most of it will. I'm estimating over 700BF will be in the rack by the time I've got it filled. It's hard to see how deep it is from the picture - that platform at the bottom is 22" deep. These sections are getting packed solid...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man

Sprung said:


> Not quite all of the lumber I have will fit in it, but most of it will. I'm estimating over 700BF will be in the rack by the time I've got it filled. It's hard to see how deep it is from the picture - that platform at the bottom is 22" deep. These sections are getting packed solid...


How wide will the platform be? Still can't see even 700 BF on it. Chuck


----------



## Sprung

Nature Man said:


> How wide will the platform be? Still can't see even 700 BF on it. Chuck



8'

Over 700BF is easy. The first two bays are filled with cherry. I know that I have exactly 300BF of cherry. I fit all but a few boards - roughly 25 or 30BF, give or take - of my cherry into those two bays. So we're looking at roughly 135BF in each bay.

For the sake of quick math, let's round down to 125BF, because I may not be able to pack each bay as tightly, so that would give a decent average of how much each bay can hold. 125BF x 6 bays = 750BF.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man

Sprung said:


> 8'
> 
> Over 700BF is easy. The first two bays are filled with cherry. I know that I have exactly 300BF of cherry. I fit all but a few boards - roughly 25 or 30BF, give or take - of my cherry into those two bays. So we're looking at roughly 135BF in each bay.
> 
> For the sake of quick math, let's round down to 125BF, because I may not be able to pack each bay as tightly, so that would give a decent average of how much each bay can hold. 125BF x 6 bays = 750BF.


Okay! Finally got it! It was misleading to me I think because vertical stacking takes advantage of the lost storage space from the ceiling down which is often lost. On to a related topic, I take it your lumber is all dried. Vertical storage probably wouldn't be advisable for green lumber. Chuck


----------



## Sprung

Yes, it's all dried. You're correct that it wouldn't be good for green lumber. Thankfully I didn't have any green lumber to move with me, because I'm not sure where I'd stack it!


----------



## Tony

Looking good my friend!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

@Sprung , saw the first post but had not "watched" it....is now. Thanks and I will be glad to give encouragement and peanut gallery remarks; sometimes all at the same time!!! I am working out of one bay of a 3 car garage and have part of the second bay in front of my motorcycle for storage/stuff. All my stuff, except the lathe, is on wheels. I hope in our forever home to maybe get rid of those, but not sure; I might still be in a tighter space than I desire, but I am fortunate and blessed to have what I have. No complaints, just stating what it is. 

Thanks for pointing me back to this and I look forward to your updates.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Gdurfey said:


> @Sprung , saw the first post but had not "watched" it....is now. Thanks and I will be glad to give encouragement and peanut gallery remarks; sometimes all at the same time!!! I am working out of one bay of a 3 car garage and have part of the second bay in front of my motorcycle for storage/stuff. All my stuff, except the lathe, is on wheels. I hope in our forever home to maybe get rid of those, but not sure; I might still be in a tighter space than I desire, but I am fortunate and blessed to have what I have. No complaints, just stating what it is.
> 
> Thanks for pointing me back to this and I look forward to your updates.



I was previously in a 1 car garage, with some overflow in the basement of our home. So this space looks and feels huge, compared to what I'm used to!

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## TimR

All good moving into bigger space, just gotta realize it will fill up if not judicious.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung

Seller's picture, but another tool followed me home tonight. 6" belt/9" disc sander. In very good condition. For $125, with an extra belt and a handful of discs included, I think I did pretty good. Usually I see 6" belt sanders listed for double the money and in not so great condition.

This, along with the RAS I purchased a couple weeks ago, were the two items at the top of my tools to buy list for setting up shop here. There's still another item or two on that list, so we'll see what maybe pops up next.

Reactions: Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Sprung

I've started moving stuff around, looking at where I want to set things up. Today I made my first placement of where a tool will go. The lathe and the toolbox of lathe tooling got put in their place. Everything else is still not yet decided, or has a bunch of stuff that has to be moved out of the way before it finds its home. Sunday is supposed to be a nice day - high of 45 - and you can bet that after lunch I'll be headed out to get some work done in the shop.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gdurfey

A Sunday afternoon in the shop would be considered “rest” wouldn’t it.....


----------



## Sprung

Gdurfey said:


> A Sunday afternoon in the shop would be considered “rest” wouldn’t it.....



I did just get in from spending a few hours out there. 

Moved a lot of things around. Got some more things into their place. Started trying to figure out where some other machines will go. Maybe pictures later.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung

I've had some opportunity here and there over the last several days to spend a little bit of time in the shop. I keep moving things around, but can't settle on an arrangement.

Last night I did something that will help. I've done it in the past with previous shops, but decided to finally do it again. I measured everything. The shop space, the tools, tool boxes, shelving units, etc. I outlined the shop on graph paper, including all the fixed and immovable things. Then I made cutouts of everything that needs to find a home. Used that to help with some layout ideas. I haven't settled on what looks like it might work best for me, but here's where I'm at right now.



 

Or



 

And today a big tool purchase was delivered. I've been wanting one of these for a while and had enough money in my tool fund to buy one, after selling a bunch of stuff before moving. Festool Domino. Bought this one barely used. This should be my last tool purchase for a while.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## Gdurfey

the cart in one picture and scrollsaw in the other are crooked...…..guess my OCD just kicked in!! Seriously, looking good Matt!!!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Sprung

Gdurfey said:


> the cart in one picture and scrollsaw in the other are crooked...…..guess my OCD just kicked in!! Seriously, looking good Matt!!!!



The scroll saw was intentionally placed that way.  If I put it in that corner between the dust collector and the shelves, putting it at and angle will allow me better access to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

I forgot to add that one of my biggest challenges/annoyances in figuring out tool placement is the floor drain located in the exact center of the garage. I need to make sure that my tool placement allows access to it so I can occasionally pour some water down it so the trap doesn't dry out. Plus the floor slopes toward it, especially in the 2 feet around it.

I envision using a lot of leveling feet and shims. Certainly more than I've had to use in the past!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Sprung said:


> The scroll saw was intentionally placed that way.  If I put it in that corner between the dust collector and the shelves, putting it at and angle will allow me better access to it.



I figured, just had to type something!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

Gdurfey said:


> I figured, just had to type something!!!!



Quit typing and get over here and help me move some of this stuff around!

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Gdurfey

@Sprung , you don't know how I wish I could!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

If all goes according to plan, I will get to spend the first half of the day Friday in the shop, plus a good portion of Saturday. Am hoping to have layout figured out enough to get stuff in place and not really have to move it again.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## sprucegum

looks like a project, I plan to build mine in the spring. Rite now I have the bare necessities in my garage, if I want to do something I have to back out the tractor or the car then spread my stuff out so I can work. I will be watching your progress I'm especially interested in your dust collection system, I had one in the old shop that worked poorly hope to do better this time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

sprucegum said:


> I'm especially interested in your dust collection system



I'll be sure to share some details when I put it back together. Summary of it is that it's a Harbor Freight dust collector that all I have left of it is the motor and the impeller housing. I've upgraded the impeller to a larger one. I added on the Dust Deputy cyclone separator. And I added on a 0.5 micron pleated filter instead of the awful filter bag - and put a clean out on the bottom end of the filter, which has been nice for cleaning out the fine dust that accumulates on that end or the couple of times I've not realized my bin was full and I ended up filling up (and having to clean out) the whole system. It has worked very well for me.

Setting up the DC will hopefully happen about the end of March or early April. I need to run wiring first, but before I run wiring I need to finalize where everything is going to go. I have someone who is going to help me wire the garage up toward the end of March.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 2


----------



## sprucegum

I have a jet 1.5 hp 110/220 volt dust collector. I probably should have bought a bigger one but at the time I did not want to run 220 power for a bigger unit. In the old shop I cobbled it together with mostly used metal furnace duct and probably was loosing vacuum due to the old pipe. The entire system was 4" and I think I should have run some 6" main duct. My blast gates were all horizontal and they bothered about sticking often requiring a sharp smack with a mallet to move them, I guess vertical mounting is a better way. I think I will use all pvc pipe in the new shop, I read conflicting information about pvc and static electricity so I'm not sure weather grounding is necessary or not. I also have a really good commercial shop vac that I am thinking of installing like you would a central vac with 2" ridged pipe and several outlets. I'm considering installing the dust collector outside shop in a attached storage shed to cut down on dust and noise, the down side being that it will probably exhaust a lot of valuable heat in the winter. The big dust maker is the planer, I often plane 200 or more bdft of lumber in a session which can generate several garbage cans of shavings. I am considering putting the planer on a mobile base so I can roll it outside and let the chips fall where they may when I do a large quanity. Looking forward to seeing yours and hearing ideas .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung

Dave, I did all PVC runs in my previous shop, with some flex hose at the ends to hook into machines. Granted I only used a total of about 25 feet of 4" PVC for the runs, but I had no problems using PVC (and did not ground it - shh, don't tell anyone - some thing that's a recipe for an instant explosion, when it's not...) and I am doing the same in the new shop. In fact, I saved all my fittings so I wouldn't have to buy so much in setting up the new shop because the fittings are the most expensive part of doing the line runs.


----------



## sprucegum

I think you are right grounding is not necessary. Really no different than hooking a belt sander to a shop vac, something I do all the time.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

sprucegum said:


> I think you are right grounding is not necessary. Really no different than hooking a belt sander to a shop vac, something I do all the time.


It's funny you mention that about the shop vac, mine zaps me everytime I use it

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## sprucegum

woodtickgreg said:


> It's funny you mention that about the shop vac, mine zaps me everytime I use it


I have done a lot or reading about grounding dust collection systems and I think the biggest reason to ground is the nuisance static electricity shocks. It is apparently nearly impossible to get conditions that would cause a dust explosion in a common home shop dust collection system. A bigger danger is a spark from a saw or sander that gets sucked up with the dust that can smolder in the sawdust bin for days before it ignites. Emptying the dust collector daily all but eliminates this hazard.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung

I've been sick all week. Finally starting to feel a little better, but still no energy. I'm missing out on two things I wanted to do this weekend - go to The Woodworking Show down in Milwaukee and take advantage of a few nicer days to get in the shop.

But, hey, at least in my boredom I can push and move machines around on paper. So I played with the layout some more and think I've settled on what will be it. It leaves all the machines I want to be accessible set up and ready to use with very little that will need to be pulled out from somewhere to use. The open spot on the bottom, between the tool box and the landing, is where my boys' workbench will go.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Sprung

One of the things I'm aiming for in my shop layout is to minimize having to set up or take down machines and push them into a corner or up against a wall for storage, pulling them out and having to set them up all over again when I want to use them. That got old very quickly in my previous shop space and took lots of time, time that I would prefer to spend otherwise.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## sprucegum

Sprung said:


> One of the things I'm aiming for in my shop layout is to minimize having to set up or take down machines and push them into a corner or up against a wall for storage, pulling them out and having to set them up all over again when I want to use them. That got old very quickly in my previous shop space and took lots of time, time that I would prefer to spend otherwise.



Got to agree with you there. I'm going to use quite a few mobile bases this time to make repositioning tools a few inches to get clearance easy. My jointer is one that takes very little room for most projects but the ocasional 8 foot board takes 16 feet. A little extra dust collector hose and a mobile base will make a small move easy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

It's been more than two weeks since I last did something in the shop. But I was sick and it was cold. Still not 100%, but an doing pretty good now and got into the shop tonight. And lost track of time.

I moved machines around again - now most things are in the general location that they'll end up in once I'm done setting up shop. Things will move again during the process of setting up shop, but it's nice to have things in roughly the spot they will end up.

I then put together the second set of shelves, since I knew I would have space for it and knew where it was going to go. I then proceeded to start emptying some boxes and totes and loading up the shelves.

It looks like a disaster right now, but here's where I'm currently at. Still so much to do, but it feels good to be making some progress.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Sprung

And here is the point where I grumble about needing a functioning shop to be able to get this shop set up and functional.

I have lots of stuff that still needs a home - lots of boxes and totes that need to get emptied. I plan to build some shelves to put stuff away on (that I will eventually add doors to to make them cupboards). I need functional tools to build the shelves. At the very least, I need a table saw up and running. The Unisaw is out - I won't have 220 power in the shop for at least a few more weeks.

So I figured I'd get my Sprunger 8" table saw finally set up. Trying to align it and gave up for the night. Blade is 3/32" out of alignment and I can't get it any closer than that. So I get to disassemble the saw and figure that out next...

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## sprucegum



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## T. Ben

Sounds frustrating. Good luck Matt.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

My wife was gracious to me today. With no operational saws, and a need to keep moving forward on getting the shop set up - my list of projects my wife wants me to build continues to grow - and with no space right now to actually disassemble the Sprunger saw to see what's up with it, I started looking at buying cabinets. Not enough money in the shop fund after previous purchases. And nothing readily available nearby used where I could just buy the upper cabinets. So my wife was gracious - even though I only had little more than half the money for them, my wife told me last night to buy cabinets. So today, before she changed her mind, I did just that. Plan is to get them hung up and start filling them tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## Sprung

Cabinets are up! Used a board screwed to the wall at the height I wanted and level to help support the cabinets while I hung them. My wife helped support them while I drove in screws. About an hour, start to finish to get them hung. I'm going to start filling them today, but won't get very far. The adjustable shelves have those crummy and annoying plastic locking shelf brackets that are a pain in the butt. So I've ordered some basic shelf pins and they'll be here tomorrow.

Directly under this will be a workbench, so I am planning on some LED strip lights underneath the cabinets to help illuminate the bench area.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Now sir, that is progress!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben

It’s coming together nicely.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

I started loading up cabinets - after I realized that I could just cut the locking tabs off the shelf pins and just use those (and cancelled my order for some). Got a number of boxes emptied and broken down for recycling. Feels good to be making some progress in getting things put away. Hope to make some more progress over the next couple days, as time allows. My goal is to have the shop to a point where we can start wiring it up in about 3 weeks from now.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Sprung

Progress has been slow - have been very busy, which has yielded little shop time. My wife made a comment the other day about how I've been burning the candle at both ends and said I need to take a little extra time off this week. I hope that happens and, if so, that will mean shop time.

But some progress has been made. Got shelves put together and loaded up. Stuff has been moved around. I sold my workbench - it just wasn't going to work in the current shop and I want to do something different. Since I don't have the horizontal surface of the workbench, I set up the folding table as a place to set and sort stuff right now. And today I put the Unisaw back together - just need to align the top and fence - and had to add leveling feet to it since the floor slopes in the garage toward the center floor drain. But can't use it until power has been run.



 



 

Yup... A whole lot more still to do...

But it's starting to look less like @Tony 's shop and more like a functioning, usable shop.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## T. Ben

It’s really coming together nicely. Looks like a real shop not a garage work place,area,mess like mine.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum

I'm liking it keep the pictures coming. My new shop build is on hold due to current events, the up side is that I may have time to mill most of the lumber and not have to spend as much.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

Some more progress Thursday night and Friday. Got drill station mounted, as well as the sound system up. Grabbed an old computer monitor we had and an old Roku (that is really slow and kinda works most of the time) and now have the means for entertainment in the shop. Outfeed table has been set up. Started getting the dust collector in place.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Your getting there brother! Looking good, you'll be up and running in no time. Far faster than I was.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben

Looks like your getting pretty close to being able to use it again.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man

Heck of a lot of progress! 220V should be going in soon? Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum

Sprung said:


> Some more progress Thursday night and Friday. Got drill station mounted, as well as the sound system up. Grabbed an old computer monitor we had and an old Roku (that is really slow and kinda works most of the time) and now have the means for entertainment in the shop. Outfeed table has been set up. Started getting the dust collector in place.
> 
> View attachment 183894
> 
> View attachment 183895
> 
> View attachment 183896



You are making me green with envy. The snow is about gone and I have people wanting to help but my shop is on hold. They can't legaly work on it and even if I want to putter at it alone I can't buy a load of gravel or concrete. Keep us posted fun to see the progress.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

Thanks, guys!

The biggest hurdle will be getting power run.We're putting a subpanel into the garage, which will allow me to run a variety of circuits - 220 for the table saw, a line for an electric heater, dedicated line for the dust collector, line for the lights, and a line or two for everything else. Current state of things, not sure when that's going to happen.



sprucegum said:


> You are making me green with envy. The snow is about gone and I have people wanting to help but my shop is on hold. They can't legaly work on it and even if I want to putter at it alone I can't buy a load of gravel or concrete. Keep us posted fun to see the progress.



Dave, hopefully you can get to working on yours soon. Your house has come along very well though. I'll be looking forward to seeing your shop progress when it does happen.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Sprung

I've had some time in the shop here and there over the past week. Got a good amount done.

Finished putting together the DC. Now just need to run power to it and then run DC lines to tools. Why the piece of rope? It will help hold the cyclone separator up when I take out the garbage can for emptying. Was a simple and cheap solution that required no tools to put in place - which is good because I have no tools up and running yet. If it doesn't work out, I'll come up with something better.



 

Got a base built for one toolbox - this gets it off wheels and allows me to put it up against the wall, even in spite of a concrete ledge. In my previous shop this was mostly random storage. Not it has all sorts of hand tools - sockets, wrenches, screwdrivers, pliers, etc., etc. - and I labelled the drawers so I don't forget what's in each one. Has a few empty drawers right now, which is nice for future expansion.



 

The three level tool chest that I previously had the above tools, plus some others in, I separated. Then took the wheels off the bottom one and built a base for it. You'll notice that bases will be a common theme in this shop - bases give me leveling feet and this floor is anything but level since it slopes from the wall toward the floor drain throughout the entire garage. It slopes worst in this area, since the floor drain is in the middle of this island of tools. Tools have been placed to allow access to the drain to pour water down it on occasion. This tool chest house saw blades and safety accessories, circular saw, jig saw, router, and associated items.



 

Started taking apart the DeWalt MBC RAS I picked up. Plan is to replace the bearings and clean it up. It needs a couple of replacement parts - it was missing an arbor flange and someone removed and bypassed the thermal reset at some point. I'll be building a new table for it as well, along with a new stand with, you guessed it, leveling feet.



 

I also moved a pile of stuff to the basement storage room, stuff that I need or want to hang on to, but don't need to keep in the garage.

Here's how it's looking right now.



 



 

I'm at the point where I can't do much more until electrical work has been done. I'm hoping that there is maybe some chance that we (I and the guy who is going to help me) can start on that this week. We're going to put a sub-panel into the garage and wire up the garage, then call the electrician in to double check our work and run a line from the main panel out to the sub-panel. Nice thing is the house was upgraded to 200A service and panel before we moved in, so adding on will be easy. Once electrical has been run I will run DC lines.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung

Tuesday night I figured out what I needed to get started wiring the garage. Placed an order online with Home Depot for curbside pickup at the nearest store. Picked it up today. Tomorrow I'll start wiring the garage. Do still have some things I'll need to buy - mainly feeder wire for between the main panel and the sub-panel, a breaker for in the main panel, and some 8 gauge wire to run to the heater - but it'll be good to be able to get started on the wiring.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TimR

Sprung said:


> I've had some opportunity here and there over the last several days to spend a little bit of time in the shop. I keep moving things around, but can't settle on an arrangement.
> 
> Last night I did something that will help. I've done it in the past with previous shops, but decided to finally do it again. I measured everything. The shop space, the tools, tool boxes, shelving units, etc. I outlined the shop on graph paper, including all the fixed and immovable things. Then I made cutouts of everything that needs to find a home. Used that to help with some layout ideas. I haven't settled on what looks like it might work best for me, but here's where I'm at right now.
> 
> View attachment 179632
> 
> Or
> 
> View attachment 179631
> 
> And today a big tool purchase was delivered. I've been wanting one of these for a while and had enough money in my tool fund to buy one, after selling a bunch of stuff before moving. Festool Domino. Bought this one barely used. This should be my last tool purchase for a while.
> 
> View attachment 179628


Matt, it’s ironic seeing your sketch of tool and storage layout. When I built a shop building in our last house, around 1996, I had a sketch like that and in the corner was a rectangle that said “lathe”. I had never used a lathe but figured a well set up workshop should have one. I came across that sketch in 2009 about the time I stopped traveling so much and wanted to start some wood projects, and so I decided to get a lathe to finish out the shop per my sketch. The rest as they say is history.

Reactions: Like 3 | +Karma 2


----------



## Sprung

@TimR - Tim, you were right way back then, even though it would be a while before you would get a lathe. I agree that a well set up workshop would have a lathe. Turning can be a rabbit hole entirely of its own and it can also be something you naturally integrate into other areas of woodworking beyond just turning. 

Makes me think of a small cabinet I built early last year. A commercially made metal knob would have just been out of place on it. Didn't take me long to turn that little ebony knob and I think it really helped to make that piece what it is. Couldn't have easily done that without a lathe.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gdurfey

@Sprung , first great accomplishments!!! Wow, this is exciting. So, in the Military and bouncing around from place to place, you finish a house restoration, or setting up shop, orders would come in just about the time you were actually enjoying it. That isn't going to happen to you is it?? 

Also, know you like older, well built tools, but that stereo is dating you as well...…..


----------



## Sprung

Gdurfey said:


> @Sprung , first great accomplishments!!! Wow, this is exciting. So, in the Military and bouncing around from place to place, you finish a house restoration, or setting up shop, orders would come in just about the time you were actually enjoying it. That isn't going to happen to you is it??
> 
> Also, know you like older, well built tools, but that stereo is dating you as well...…..



Well, we don't get orders like in the military, so they're not going to ship me off to someplace else on their decision! I do know that, at some point, yes, we will move again. But I'm hoping it's not for a long while. We were in Minnesota for close to 6 years - the shop saw lots of changes in that time. There were times it was fully set up, but then I'd add in another tool and have to start over again. At this point I've pretty much got every stationary tool I will want/need - just a couple things left on the want/need list - so whenever those last items come in, there really won't be a lot of having to redo everything. As far as housing goes, we neither own nor rent - We've lived in parsonages throughout my pastoral ministry thus far. So there hasn't been much I've had to do as far as working on the house. And the parsonage we're living in now was extensively remodeled prior to us moving in.

At current rate, I should be building stuff soon. It will start with some shop projects and eventually transition into some furniture items for our home.

Ha! You know, I'm not all that old. I'm only 36. The stereo in the garage was the sound system I purchased new about 10 years ago for my living room TV. The optical input, which is what linked the TV to the sound system, stopped working, so it got "retired" and ended up getting set up in the shop. My wife much prefers a sound bar to a full sound system in the living room and I've been happy with the soundbar too. And happy to have good sound for music in the garage.

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 2


----------



## Sprung

Got a good amount of wiring done in the shop today. Still much more to go, but got a nice start. Also had to build a quick platform for me to stand on so that I could reach the ceiling. The box I have used previously (wood box that my chainsaw is stored in) has always worked well. At 9', the ceiling in the new shop is about 6" higher, so standing on the chainsaw box just wasn't quite enough. I've got this wiring project to do, DC lines to run, and lights to hang - so the platform will get put to good use.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gdurfey

Matt, you doing conduit I am assuming? That is how they extended my wiring in my garage. I added 2 circuits plus an RV circuit going out the garage wall.


----------



## Sprung

After discussing it with an electrician, we are using armored cable. My first time using it and it is rather easy to run.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## eaglea1

Matt, what an interesting journey this is for you and to share with all of us.. I just finished my new shop and wish I would've taken the time to document it
in the same way. I'm a recently retired master electrician and of course used a lot of bx ( armored cable) and I gotta say it wasn't my favorite to work with,
especially when you start getting a little slower and hand issues come in the picture. That's when apprentices got real handy! I applaud you in your efforts and
wish you good luck . Randy

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Sprung

Thanks, Randy. It's been an adventure thus far. And one thing I've repeatedly observed is that it would be easier to get the shop up and running if, well, the shop was up and running first! I would have really liked to have done electrical earlier in the process, but that really wasn't feasible, especially because some of the runs - especially the 240 for my Unisaw - were dependent upon where machines were going.

I can see why BX might not have been your favorite to work with, especially with hand issues. It's been rather easy for me thus far, but that doesn't mean there hasn't been those moments either! And I still have lots more of it to run.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

Got some more wiring done in the shop today. A fair amount of today's work was overhead work, running lines from the sub-panel to various places in the shop. Overhead work is not something I enjoy very much, especially after a shoulder injury several years ago that has never fully healed. Getting closer to having the wiring of the garage done.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung

The one thing I need to figure out is how to best drop a couple lines from the ceiling - a 240V line to power my table saw and a 120V line to provide power for my planner, jointer, and for some power at the outfeed table.

@eaglea1 - any suggestions that won't break the bank? (If you don't mind me asking.)


----------



## sprucegum

Sprung said:


> The one thing I need to figure out is how to best drop a couple lines from the ceiling - a 240V line to power my table saw and a 120V line to provide power for my planner, jointer, and for some power at the outfeed table.
> 
> @eaglea1 - any suggestions that won't break the bank? (If you don't mind me asking.)


A problem that I have been considering when I build my shop. If I choose a location in advance I could run conduit under the slab, since you already have a slab it gets more complicated. You could rent a concrete saw and cut a groove in the floor for the conduit, another option is to use metal conduit fastened solidly to the floor with taptron screws. If you want to come from the ceiling I would use MC or BX cable routed along your dust collection pipes.


----------



## woodtickgreg

For me, cords from above always seem to get in the way of whatever I'm trying to cut on the saw. When I need to use the saw I just run an extension cord to it and then unplug it when I'm done so the cord isn't a trip hazard. But it leaves the area above the saw table clear. I also do this with any of my mobile machines.
And with a 220 cord you can use twist lock plugs.
Just food for thought.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## eaglea1

Matt, perhaps not the best idea, but in my first shop I ran my dust collector pipes from the ceiling down along a 2x6 and then ran a conduit "stub" up to the ceiling
fastened to the board as well and then placed an outlet at eye level or below. In my new shop I planned everything out so that I ended up with everything (the electrical)
along the walls. The cord drops aren't the worst thing in the world along as you use strain reliefs and tension springs on the cords. They are actually better for
a permanent placement of the tool instead of a portable one. A conduit drop will work, but per code it has to be secured properly coming down. Good luck, hope this
helps a little. Randy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Thanks for the input, guys. I will also be running a dust collection line drop down from the ceiling, so having power come down from the ceiling would be fine at that location. I don't want to have to run a DC hose across the floor, either permanently or temporarily, as I know it would become a safety hazard for me. The machines there are going to be permanently setup there. I even thought of running cords in one of those ramped raceways across the floor, but it would be too much of a tripping hazard for me. I had one in my last shop in a low traffic area and it wasn't ideal.

Cutting concrete, especially in a house that I don't own, is more involved than I want to get. Plus there is a floor drain in that area, so I'd have to work around that. So I'll either do a cord drop or put up a false post to run wiring down and to help give the DC drop (which will have branches off to all three machines located there) some extra support.

Thanks, guys!

In my dream shop, I'd build from the ground up and would plan for in floor DC and electrical. But I gotta work with what I've got - and am real happy to have what I've got! (And this is the biggest shop space I've had yet.)

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## sprucegum

Sprung said:


> Thanks for the input, guys. I will also be running a dust collection line drop down from the ceiling, so having power come down from the ceiling would be fine at that location. I don't want to have to run a DC hose across the floor, either permanently or temporarily, as I know it would become a safety hazard for me. The machines there are going to be permanently setup there. I even thought of running cords in one of those ramped raceways across the floor, but it would be too much of a tripping hazard for me. I had one in my last shop in a low traffic area and it wasn't ideal.
> 
> Cutting concrete, especially in a house that I don't own, is more involved than I want to get. Plus there is a floor drain in that area, so I'd have to work around that. So I'll either do a cord drop or put up a false post to run wiring down and to help give the DC drop (which will have branches off to all three machines located there) some extra support.
> 
> Thanks, guys!
> 
> In my dream shop, I'd build from the ground up and would plan for in floor DC and electrical. But I gotta work with what I've got - and am real happy to have what I've got! (And this is the biggest shop space I've had yet.)



I have often thought of under slab DC pipes but I wonder what happens if it plugs up. I have a friend that has his shop in part of a converted dairy barn, there were gutters 18" wide and several inches deep for the cow poop. Rather than fill them he ran his DC in them and covered them with plywood, it made a nice neat job. The only tool that would really benefit in my opinion is the table saw, in my old shop it was always in the way for ripping 4x8 sheets.


----------



## Gdurfey

if you don't mind me asking; I looked up BX cable and saw what it was. Recognized it, just never knew what it was called. Do one of you mind sharing how you cut the metal "armor" without cutting the wire insulation? That would be my problem; I can already see it happening!!!

That is a huge step forward Matt!!! I wired an old pole barn. Never had it inspected, but it never burned either. Several questions emerged from that effort as to what is "code" for a few things I did, but I do know I was conservative and safe. That is all I will take credit for.


----------



## Sprung

sprucegum said:


> I have often thought of under slab DC pipes but I wonder what happens if it plugs up. I have a friend that has his shop in part of a converted dairy barn, there were gutters 18" wide and several inches deep for the cow poop. Rather than fill them he ran his DC in them and covered them with plywood, it made a nice neat job. The only tool that would really benefit in my opinion is the table saw, in my old shop it was always in the way for ripping 4x8 sheets.



Using the gutters in that manner was wise of your friend. I've envisioned creating something like that - either gutters with a cover or a completely raised wood floor - because being able to access it in the future (problems with the DC plugging, wanting to relocate tools, adding new power runs, etc) would be valuable.



Gdurfey said:


> if you don't mind me asking; I looked up BX cable and saw what it was. Recognized it, just never knew what it was called. Do one of you mind sharing how you cut the metal "armor" without cutting the wire insulation? That would be my problem; I can already see it happening!!!



This tool cuts the sheating on the BX cable. If I only had to run one or two BX cables, I might have chanced trying to be really careful with a hacksaw. But doing a whole shop? Yeah, it was worth buying. There is then a little plastic plug that goes in to protect the wires from the cut end of the sheathing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum

Sprung said:


> Using the gutters in that manner was wise of your friend. I've envisioned creating something like that - either gutters with a cover or a completely raised wood floor - because being able to access it in the future (problems with the DC plugging, wanting to relocate tools, adding new power runs, etc) would be valuable.
> 
> 
> 
> This tool cuts the sheating on the BX cable. If I only had to run one or two BX cables, I might have chanced trying to be really careful with a hacksaw. But doing a whole shop? Yeah, it was worth buying. There is then a little plastic plug that goes in to protect the wires from the cut end of the sheathing.




When I was building full time my electrician used a hacksaw. My heating guy wired his own furnaces and had that tool. Not that hard with a hacksaw. The coating needs to be shorter than the wire so you can cut through both then pull the wire back out of the way to shorten the coating.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## eaglea1

Dave, you're correct about the hacksaw, in that we always cut it across our knee at an angle and "popped" it off before it cut clean thru.
Don't forget to use BX bushings Matt. They're red plastic ones that you slip into the cut end of the BX of course. I had never seen one of
those tools for cutting it and funny thing is that if anyone was probably "caught" using one they would be laughed off the job , kinda of
same thing if you were seen using an offset bender. LOL Old school, I know!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

eaglea1 said:


> Dave, you're correct about the hacksaw, in that we always cut it across our knee at an angle and "popped" it off before it cut clean thru.
> Don't forget to use BX bushings Matt. They're red plastic ones that you slip into the cut end of the BX of course. I had never seen one of
> those tools for cutting it and funny thing is that if anyone was probably "caught" using one they would be laughed off the job , kinda of
> same thing if you were seen using an offset bender. LOL Old school, I know!



At least there's no one who is going to laugh me off this job site, LOL!

Yup - I have definitely been using the bushings. I want to get this finished and move on to the next part of getting the shop set up - not get stuck on troubleshooting because I didn't do something right!


----------



## Sprung

I may or may not get into the shop for a bit tonight - am hoping to, but not sure yet if it will happen.

I did order lights today. Ordered these from Amazon. These, plus some specific/focused lighting in a few areas, should ensure that I have no problems with poor lighting!

Downside is that they aren't projected to be delivered until May 12. I've had a few things I've ordered with extended delivery times show up sooner than projected, so I'm hopeful that will happen with these lights.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung

Straightened up where I had all the electrical stuff laid out - needed the space to build the support for the power and DC drop over the tool island in the shop. Got the support built and put up and did a little more wiring. Not much wiring work in the garage and then all that will be left to do is run the line between the main panel and the sub-panel. Already have the needed breaker, just need to buy the wire - I'll do that after measuring how much will be needed. (And then add on some extra, because I'd rather have some leftover than end up a foot short...)

And got an update from Amazon - good news - my lights will be here earlier than they first told me.

Current list is:
Finish wiring
Hang lights
Run DC lines

Once those things are done, then I can get machines dialed back in and start building things. First things up will be some shop projects.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

Lights were delivered today! And since my last post I've also picked up 4" PVC for the DC lines. Still need to order the wire that goes between the main panel and the sub panel. Will probably order that tonight.

Over the next few days I hope to make some good progress getting lights and DC lines in place.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Sprung

And there is almost power! Cable arrived today for the run between main and sub panels. It arrived fast too. Ordered it at 10:15PM on Wednesday. Had a pair of tracking numbers for my order by 10AM. Picked up by FedEx in the late afternoon from their warehouse Thursday. And delivered today, Friday, about lunch time. And that was ground shipping... Helps that the place I ordered from I found out is located in the Chicago area, so it didn't have far to travel.

I was going to order the cable I needed from Home Depot. When I looked at it previously, they estimated delivery at close to 3 weeks away from ordering. Yeah, not going to cut it... I had stumbled across Wire & Cable Your Way in searching for an alternative source. The cable was cheaper from them, though more with shipping. The fast delivery time was well worth the little bit extra money overall. I also ordered some cord for eventually wiring up a few tools that are in process of restoration, or will eventually be in process of restoration. I'm certain I'll be ordering from them again for future wire needs.

This afternoon I got the cable ran. Got everything done for wiring the garage and in the sub panel. All that is left to do is get it all hooked up into the main panel! Hope to do that tomorrow.

Also started putting up lights. Got a run of 4 up. Had to plug them into an extension cord to check them out. Hopefully more will go up tomorrow. With all of these - I bought a pack of 20 - it will be well lit in the shop.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## sprucegum

Sprung said:


> And there is almost power! Cable arrived today for the run between main and sub panels. It arrived fast too. Ordered it at 10:15PM on Wednesday. Had a pair of tracking numbers for my order by 10AM. Picked up by FedEx in the late afternoon from their warehouse Thursday. And delivered today, Friday, about lunch time. And that was ground shipping... Helps that the place I ordered from I found out is located in the Chicago area, so it didn't have far to travel.
> 
> I was going to order the cable I needed from Home Depot. When I looked at it previously, they estimated delivery at close to 3 weeks away from ordering. Yeah, not going to cut it... I had stumbled across Wire & Cable Your Way in searching for an alternative source. The cable was cheaper from them, though more with shipping. The fast delivery time was well worth the little bit extra money overall. I also ordered some cord for eventually wiring up a few tools that are in process of restoration, or will eventually be in process of restoration. I'm certain I'll be ordering from them again for future wire needs.
> 
> This afternoon I got the cable ran. Got everything done for wiring the garage and in the sub panel. All that is left to do is get it all hooked up into the main panel! Hope to do that tomorrow.
> 
> Also started putting up lights. Got a run of 4 up. Had to plug them into an extension cord to check them out. Hopefully more will go up tomorrow. With all of these - I bought a pack of 20 - it will be well lit in the shop.
> 
> View attachment 186771




I am finding that shipping is often much faster from lesser known companies and the pricing is as good or better. Most of them take paypal so I think that gives you a little protection if something goes wrong. We have all but stopped ordering from Amazon because the shipping on non essential items is often a few weeks out.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Sprung

I agree with finding new/lesser known companies to order from as of late. Amazon Prime has been great for us to have, but they've really slowed down with all this. Even ordering things they deem essential are taking 4 days to a week to get here. And what they might deem "non-essential" might be essential to a business or person who is ordering from them. It's really frustrating and we've been ordering less from them than we usually would.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung

Today we made the connection into the main panel. I now have more than enough power for the shop - the garage now has a 100A sub panel. This means I have power to run all my tools. This means I have heat (even though the need for heat is just about done until late fall). This is a huge step in getting the shop set up. And I'm quite excited to finally be at this point!



Next up: Lighting and dust collection.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very cool Matt! I'm still working on my dc, almost done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben

That’s awesome,I’m happy for you matt!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Great news! Now we can finally start seeing some projects from the Sprung again!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Sprung

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Now we can finally start seeing some projects from the Sprung again!!



Close! 

Got to get dust collection lines run and machines dialed in. That should happen during the course of this week!

Then on to shop projects!


----------



## Sprung

And, if you're following along, the post I just made mentioned nothing about lighting. Well, that's because I finished putting up the lighting before dinner. Still have one fixture to put up, but will do that when I'm putting up the DC line in that same area. There will also be some task specific and bench lighting eventually installed as things are put into place and shop projects get worked on.

This shop will not lack for lighting. And I'm very happy about that, because that is something that was always lacking in my previous shop.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Sprung

Well, today has become a major progress day in the shop.

Power to shop - Done!
Main lighting - Done!
DC runs - Making good progress!

Got a really good start on getting the DC lines run tonight. Another few hours or so of shop time and DC lines should all be in place. For now I'm using the cheap plastic blast gates I have. In time I plan to replace them with the good metal ones. But at about $15 each, and having just spent a good amount to get the shop wired and lit, buying anything for the shop will wait for a while. My wife has been very gracious to me in shop related purchases as of late.

Earlier today, after there was power in the shop, I plugged in and turned on the Unisaw. It hasn't been aligned yet, but it was good to hear it run. Hasn't been run since about the end of November...

The heater I installed is now able to be used, since it now has power. Real nice for taking the edge off the chill. I was working out there in a t-shirt today.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## sprucegum

That is going to be a beautiful work space. I am still hoping to get going on mine soon, I was wondering what you used for a dust collector filter? I will be doing something similar with mine and I have been looking at the filters online some of them are quite expensive.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Sprung said:


> Well, today has become a major progress day in the shop.
> 
> Power to shop - Done!
> Main lighting - Done!
> DC runs - Making good progress!
> 
> Got a really good start on getting the DC lines run tonight. Another few hours or so of shop time and DC lines should all be in place. For now I'm using the cheap plastic blast gates I have. In time I plan to replace them with the good metal ones. But at about $15 each, and having just spent a good amount to get the shop wired and lit, buying anything for the shop will wait for a while. My wife has been very gracious to me in shop related purchases as of late.
> 
> Earlier today, after there was power in the shop, I plugged in and turned on the Unisaw. It hasn't been aligned yet, but it was good to hear it run. Hasn't been run since about the end of November...
> 
> The heater I installed is now able to be used, since it now has power. Real nice for taking the edge off the chill. I was working out there in a t-shirt today.
> 
> View attachment 187095



Looks like progress. Using sch 40 for dust system...they make long sweep 90's. Replaces the two 45's and straight (2 joints). Brothers is grounded in multiple places but I still get zapped on it...


----------



## Sprung

sprucegum said:


> That is going to be a beautiful work space. I am still hoping to get going on mine soon, I was wondering what you used for a dust collector filter? I will be doing something similar with mine and I have been looking at the filters online some of them are quite expensive.



Yeah, it will be a great place to work in! Our church's president, who is also a woodworker, was over to the house to help me hook into the main panel and he was impressed with both my work on the electrical and how the garage doesn't look like a garage - very much a shop.

The filter I have is a Camfil Farr. @ripjack13 found a great deal on them on eBay some time ago and shared it here. I think it was about $75, including shipping. It was open box, but brand new. A deal like that I couldn't pass up. I cut out the bottom end and attached one of those screw on replacement lids for a 5 gallon pail. The pail is a place where fines can collect and is an easily removed access for cleaning out, as needed. For example, if I forget to check the bin during long sessions on the planer, I've had it back up and pack the whole system full. Having that cleanout has been very nice.



Mr. Peet said:


> Looks like progress. Using sch 40 for dust system...they make long sweep 90's. Replaces the two 45's and straight (2 joints). Brothers is grounded in multiple places but I still get zapped on it...



I do have a couple long sweep 90's that I'm using in the system, but the two 45's actually provide a gentler turn than a long sweep 90, which yields better airflow. Most of the fittings I'm reusing from my previous shop setup, only had to buy a few new ones, plus new pipe (didn't bring the pipe with me). I never grounded my PVC dust lines in my previous shop and I never once got zapped...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gdurfey

Matt, that picture above looks very bright!! Great lights!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

Gdurfey said:


> Matt, that picture above looks very bright!! Great lights!



Not enough lighting was an issue in my previous shop space. I had plans to remedy that, but we moved before I got to that. This is my third shop setup. I started my own shop space when we lived in ND. I acquired my first big tools there. During the just about 6 years we lived in MN, the shop changed a LOT. So many new (or new to me) tools, tool upgrades, etc. I was set up in a one car garage, plus a small area of the basement, and it seemed like I was always having to rearrange or reorganize to fit new things in or improve the workflow.

Building on my experiences in my shop space in MN, there were a few things that were a priority for me in setting up the new shop space.

Great lighting
Frequently used tools at the ready - some days it felt like I spent half my shop time setting up or putting away tools. Here I will not have to pull out the planer to use it, stuff like that.
Set up shop with a look to future tooling. I'm pretty well set on tooling. A couple machines I'd like to get. A few that I wouldn't mind upgrading someday. But in setting up shop here, I wanted to set it up with future tooling purchases in mind - at least having a general idea of where they'll go without having to rearrange the entire shop.

Within the week I'll be set up and ready to go. Well, for the most part. There's still lots to do in the shop. Organization and storage. A corner workbench. Etc. But soon I'll be at a point where I can just build things. I'm looking forward to that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Sprung said:


> I do have a couple long sweep 90's that I'm using in the system, but the two 45's actually provide a gentler turn than a long sweep 90, which yields better airflow. Most of the fittings I'm reusing from my previous shop setup, only had to buy a few new ones, plus new pipe (didn't bring the pipe with me). I never grounded my PVC dust lines in my previous shop and I never once got zapped...




So I assume you had all your machines well grounded or just never had the low humidity and dry sawdust combination to create a charge..?.. Odd, stranger things can happen. Carry on.


----------



## ripjack13

Sprung said:


> The filter I have is a Camfil Farr. @ripjack13 found a great deal on them on eBay some time ago and shared it here. I think it was about $75, including shipping. It was open box, but brand new. A deal like that I couldn't pass up.





sprucegum said:


> That is going to be a beautiful work space. I am still hoping to get going on mine soon, I was wondering what you used for a dust collector filter? I will be doing something similar with mine and I have been looking at the filters online some of them are quite expensive.



I'll check my ebay page to see whats the price is at the moment....be right back.


----------



## ripjack13

Found one....
https://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-TORIT-DONALDSON-8PP-27488-00-FILTER-CARTRIDGE-80-20-5-92/191874775927 
$89! And free shipping!

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## sprucegum

ripjack13 said:


> Found one....
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-TORIT-DONALDSON-8PP-27488-00-FILTER-CARTRIDGE-80-20-5-92/191874775927
> $89! And free shipping!


Thanks Marc, I saved the auction and seller so hopefully I can find one when I get things closer to being ready. Storage space is starting to be a problem but that is going to change.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

sprucegum said:


> Thanks Marc, I saved the auction and seller so hopefully I can find one when I get things closer to being ready. Storage space is starting to be a problem but that is going to change.



Lemme know when you're ready. I can search again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Spent a good amount of time in the shop today. Had to move a whole table full of stuff so I could get to where I needed to in order to finish up the DC piping. Finished up all the DC piping. Just need a few more fittings to finish up some end connections, and those should be delivered on Monday. All but one machine is located in its final place, except one that will be put back in place after I finish up the DC connections at that spot. Got the last light hung on the ceiling. Air cleaner has been hung up. Did a little work on the air compressor - extended a drain valve out so that I don't have to tip it and reach under it to drain it.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung

Didn't get into the shop on Saturday, but did on Sunday. Jointer, planer, and table saw are all dialed in, hooked up, and fully operational!!!! I jointed and planed some 2x4's that will be the framework of a workbench and even had my first glue-up of the new shop - a couple pieces of 2x4 to form the one leg the bench will need. (How do you get a workbench to stand on one leg? The back and one side will be attached the wall.)

I also wired up some LED strip lighting to provide a little bit more light under the row of white cabinets I previously installed. That will be where the bench is going. I will be finishing up wiring them once the switch I ordered for it arrives - which should be today. Most of the pieces I need to finish the final bits of my dust collection setup should also be delivered today.

And I finally got the blind bearing out from the one end of the motor casing for my radial arm saw. I returned the blind bearing puller I purchased that was far from being the size advertised and went in search of another option. Instead of ordering another puller set, I decided to try something I saw in a Youtube video while I was searching. And, wow, did it work! I had the old bearing out in just a few minutes. Haven't started putting it all back together yet as I still need to order a new Klixon - someone had removed it from my saw and I'd rather have the projection in place, even though it is unlikely that I'll ever run the saw for long enough periods to trip it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Wildthings

Sprung said:


> And I finally got the blind bearing out from the one end of the motor casing for my radial arm saw. I returned the blind bearing puller I purchased that was far from being the size advertised and went in search of another option. Instead of ordering another puller set, I decided to try something I saw in a Youtube video while I was searching. And, wow, did it work! I had the old bearing out in just a few minutes.


"That's the damnest thing I ever did see" ME TOO wow

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung

Wildthings said:


> "That's the damnest thing I ever did see" ME TOO wow



Even after seeing it in the video, I wasn't fully convinced it would work. But it did!

My father, the jack of all trades, can fix anything type of guy, had never even heard of that one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

That's a neat trick.


----------



## Gdurfey

I’ve heard of using grease in an old John Deere cylinder to free the piston, but never extended the idea to something like this. Wow.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum

Gdurfey said:


> I’ve heard of using grease in an old John Deere cylinder to free the piston, but never extended the idea to something like this. Wow.



Yes I have heard of using grease in a similar manner, hydraulic pressure can move a lot.


----------



## Tony

That's really cool, gotta remember that one!


----------



## woodtickgreg

The power of hydraulics and fluid. You can compress air but not liquid. That was a pretty slick trick. I have seen engines get hydro locked with oil or fuel so bad that you couldn't turn them over.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung

Yeah, I've heard of using grease, but didn't want to make a potential mess (nor do I have any grease on hand right now). It was definitely pretty slick and cleanup was nothing - I used a dental pick to easily pull out the compressed paper towel.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung

Been in the shop a little bit here and there lately.

I finished up running 2x4's through jointer/planer/table saw and made a frame work for a workbench that will be attached to the wall. Got to use my new to me Domino joiner for assembling it. I foresee this tool getting a lot of use...





Mounted to wall w/ a leg in the one corner. Went with an angled leg so it was less in the way.





Started the top - glued two pieces of 3/4" plywood together, for a 1 1/2" top. I try to do work surfaces of at least 1 1/2" in the shop - makes for better work surfaces. Will get trimmed out with ash on the edges and formica on top. I ordered the formica today and it's expected to be delivered in a week - free shipping from Home Depot.

The work surface on this will be at about 40" - a good height for me to stand at and do the kind of work I will use this bench for without having to stoop.





And just a little more cleanup work and I can start reassembling the RAS. With the delivery of a new Klixon (thermal reset switch) today, I finally have everything I need to get this into the reassembly stage. I do plan to build a new base for it very soon - before I start putting it all back together.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## T. Ben

This has been really cool to watch/see you get things put together,and organized from the very beginning. Shop looks great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

All good stuff Matt. Did my miter saw station work top in a similar fashion, as well as the dewalt saw.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

I really like the doubled plywood benchtop; have done that about 5 times for different general workbenches. I want to finish one out one of these days like you are doing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

I forgot to get a picture of it, but on Friday I trimmed out the two exposed edges of the bench top with Ash.

After lunch today I glued on the laminate.





Then later trimmed it, wiped a couple coats of Arm-R-Seal on the exposed Ash, and fastened it down.





And tonight I built a clamp rack - the one on the right. The one on the left was one that I had made previously and came along in the move. As of right now all my clamps have a home!

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 6 | Creative 1


----------



## Sprung

The other day I had to run into Menards for a few things and picked up a ceiling mounted fan for the shop. 18" fan, even on low, moves a lot of air. Can rotate it side to side and up and down, directing airflow wherever I want it. This will be very nice to have. Got it hung up last night.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5 | Creative 1


----------



## Sprung

Spending some time in the shop today, I was going to get started on the new hardware organizer - I've outgrown my previous one, so building something bigger. Well, the plans I drew up call for a good amount of dado work, which for this project would be easier to accomplish with the radial arm saw rather than the table saw.

So today's plans changed. Instead of starting on the hardware organizer, I continued work on the RAS. One of the things I will be doing soon in building a new outfeed table - I want something with some more depth, now that I have the space. I've been debating where I would put my current outfeed table once I build a new one. A few days ago I realized that my outfeed table is the perfect height for a stand for my RAS to raise it up to a comfortable height for me to use. So instead of building a base for the RAS, I moved the outfeed over. I do have something I can use in the interim until I build the new outfeed.

Then, once bolted down, I started the process of getting it all put back together. Got the motor and wiring all assembled. Need to pick up some hardware before I can work on the table.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Watching you work on your ras is like dejavu for me, reminds me of working on my own saw. The dewalts are very well made stout saws nice progress Matt.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Just wait for it, Greg - you're going to get deja vu again real soon. I'm stealing your leveling idea, as soon as I get a chance to make a run into a hardware store.

I do need to make a new table for mine. The particle board table on it was warped, really cut up, and soaked with oil. I have wondered if the previous owner just dipped this whole saw in oil - I cleaned up a LOT of oil - but all that oil did make removing bolts, etc. very easy.

I've been wanting a RAS for a while, but definitely did not have the room in my previous shop. But I wanted a DeWalt of this vintage - and found this one 5 miles from home for $50 a few weeks after we moved here. So far I'm into it for new bearings, a new Klixon, and new cord. As ugly as they are, I will be mounting a paddle safety switch on the front - I like having them on my table saws and want one on this saw as well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## T. Ben

Your shop is looking good Matt,you’ll be back to building stuff in no time.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

That's a great idea on the switch, I might steal that one from you, lol.
I think my saw is older than yours, mines a 9" blade. Yours is a 10" if I remember correctly. But I got mine cheap, did the bearing thing and put a new cord on it. And it's as good as new, and yours will be too!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung

Nope, mine's a 9" as well. It's a MBC. Serial number dates it to 1954. The design of your blade guard, as well as the design of the AMF logo on yours, puts yours as newer than mine, though maybe not too much newer.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Sprung

The time I've spent in the shop the last few days has involved sorting hardware. I've used these organizers from Harbor Freight for a while now and really like them for hardware. Except I outgrew what I had, so I purchased more organizers and am building a new rack to hold them.

You'll notice some of them are different. Harbor Freight didn't have all that I needed and, after two months, they finally cancelled my order. For a little bit more money I ordered the Stanley version from Home Depot. Once I had them in hand, I noticed that they were of better quality than the Harbor Freight ones - and I'd say worth the extra cost. If/when I need more, I'm buying the Stanley ones. Besides, after being strung along by customer service for 2 months - including being told in the middle of it all that my order would ship out the next day - I'm done with Harbor Freight.

This week I'm going to finish up the RAS and then will get to building the new rack to hold my hardware organizers. That rack will go under the wall mounted workbench I recently finished up. It'll be shallow enough to be set in a bit, giving me leg room if I'm sitting on a stool at the bench.

Reactions: Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Sprung

I think it was 6 or 7 hours to sort through all my hardware - especially all the loose stuff, and get it all reorganized. My wife joined me the last couple nights - we watched something on TV while I sorted through hardware.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nature Man

Sprung said:


> The time I've spent in the shop the last few days has involved sorting hardware. I've used these organizers from Harbor Freight for a while now and really like them for hardware. Except I outgrew what I had, so I purchased more organizers and am building a new rack to hold them.
> 
> You'll notice some of them are different. Harbor Freight didn't have all that I needed and, after two months, they finally cancelled my order. For a little bit more money I ordered the Stanley version from Home Depot. Once I had them in hand, I noticed that they were of better quality than the Harbor Freight ones - and I'd say worth the extra cost. If/when I need more, I'm buying the Stanley ones. Besides, after being strung along by customer service for 2 months - including being told in the middle of it all that my order would ship out the next day - I'm done with Harbor Freight.
> 
> This week I'm going to finish up the RAS and then will get to building the new rack to hold my hardware organizers. That rack will go under the wall mounted workbench I recently finished up. It'll be shallow enough to be set in a bit, giving me leg room if I'm sitting on a stool at the bench.
> 
> View attachment 189421


What a dream come true to have all hardware sorted! I really need a system like yours, apparently! Could you show a couple of pics of inside your containers, to get a glimpse of how you sort within containers? Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Nature Man said:


> What a dream come true to have all hardware sorted! I really need a system like yours, apparently! Could you show a couple of pics of inside your containers, to get a glimpse of how you sort within containers? Chuck



I'm not at home right now, but here's a pic from the Home Depot website of the inside of the Stanley storage containers. The Harbor Freight ones are the same. It contains different containers - which can be easily reconfigured for position too. For example, the one organizer devoted to electrical connectors (which are all small parts) I migrated a lot of the smallest container sizes to it and swapped the larger containers they replaced into other organizers where I needed fewer of the smallest size. The deeper/taller organizers have larger compartments, good for sorting out larger pieces of hardware (like draper pulls, etc) or larger quantities of items (like my most commonly used screws that I like to keep a larger quantity of on hand.)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

The sorting and organizing never ends! 

Did more sorting and organizing today, before it just got too hot to work out there any longer. Once I get a little more done, I can move on to finishing up my RAS. Then I will build the new hardware organizer that will hold all the hardware bins. Getting the RAS done first as I will be doing quite a few dados in building the hardware organizer and almost all of them will be easier to do on the RAS than on the table saw.

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## djg

I just ran into your build thread and I haven't got through all of it yet. You've got a lot of piping run. How big of dust collector do you have? I tried to run not even half as much as you and I had to cut that in have to get it to work properly.


----------



## Sprung

djg said:


> I just ran into your build thread and I haven't got through all of it yet. You've got a lot of piping run. How big of dust collector do you have? I tried to run not even half as much as you and I had to cut that in have to get it to work properly.



Doesn't seem like a lot of piping to me, lol. Though it was a long run to get a drop down by the radial arm saw. I have one drop that goes to the lathe and belt/disc sander. The other goes up and has a branch off to the table saw/jointer/planer island and the other end to the radial arm saw. Blast gates are at every machine, so I'm not needing a giant dust collector to pull enough air through - I only have the blast gate of the machine I'm using open and flow has never been an issue for me.

I have a Harbor Freight dust collector. Well, not much of it left now. I have the motor and the impeller housing left. I upgraded the impeller to a larger one, went with a pleated filter, and have a Dust Deputy cyclone. The system works well. My piping is 4" PVC.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## djg

Yes that is a lot of piping, even compared to what I had.
1-1/2 HP, 1100 cfm?


----------



## Sprung

This is the one I have. Stated 2HP, 1550CFM. No idea what kind of CFM it's doing with the impeller upgrade. With the use of blast gates, it's basically like I have a single line run to whatever tool I'm using. (Of course, that also ignores the science of what happens to the air flow, etc. due to bends in the pipe, size of pipe, etc. But I have only one blast gate open at a time - the one to whatever tool I'm using.)

But, it has worked well for me - both in the previous shop (where I had less and shorter pipe runs) and in the new shop. No problem keeping up with either jointer or planer, which produce a greater volumes of material/shavings at a faster rate than any other machines in my shop.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

Got some shop time in today before the heat drove me back into the house. After cutting some stakes to help trellis some of the plants in our garden, I started working on a new table for my RAS. Doing a Mr. Sawdust style. I didn't buy his book (though I probably will at some point), but did glean this process from a couple YouTube videos and forum posts elsewhere.

I cut 3/4" MDF to width - two pieces. Cut three slots into each piece. Steel bars will go in each piece to stiffen up the top. Epoxy was applied to both pieces in a very thin coat with a little bit in the slots as well. The steel bars (3/4" x 1/8") were placed into the slots and then the two pieces are sandwiched together.





Ideally you would do this on the flattest surface you have and then put heavy stuff on top to weight it down while the epoxy sets. Unfortunately that didn't go so well for me. Everything went great in test fitting, but once I had the epoxy in play, it didn't want to cooperate so well. So out came the clamps and I have to quickly make some clamping cauls with a little bit of curve so there was also clamping pressure in the middle. This was where I was really happy with the decision I made - where I used my System Three epoxy with a 60 minute gel/set time instead of the 5 minute epoxy I bought specifically for this because I didn't want to wait for the longer set or cure times. At the last minute I made the decision to use the longer set stuff and I am very happy I did. This would've been a total loss, start over from the beginning with new materials thing if I had used the 5 minute epoxy. Plus it was warm and realistic working time would've been maybe 3 minutes - and it was a good 10 minutes to get the epoxy spread out well and ready to sandwich the pieces together.

It's flat across the depth of it. Once it's out of clamps I'm hoping it's still flat the length as well. Ideally it would be simply laying on the flat surface, weighed down. But that ended up not working out for me. So hopefully all worked out, because I don't want to have to start all over again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Sprung

I also decided to go longer than the table that I'm replacing. I'm going for about 4' long - which is the width of the bench it's on. This will help support stock better. I will be trimming the edges out in some Ash. It will also have a 1/4" thick piece of hardboard for a sacrificial top.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung

Spent a good chunk of time hanging out in the shop today. Some of it just relaxing - much needed. Some of working on the RAS. I'm on the home stretch with it. Today I got the table on and leveled, finished the wiring (and finally got to test run the motor), got a fence in place, and started adjusting it. I thought about going with Ash for the fence, as the trim on the table is ash, as is the back portion of the table, but the fence is an item that will likely be occasionally replaced as it gets chewed up with use with dado cuts, angle cuts, etc., so I just put a piece of pine in there for now. The sacrificial top is held in place with 6 screws, all out of reach of any position you could ever cut with the saw.





Just one last adjustment before I can put it to work. Setting the blade 90 degrees to the table.

Only one problem. I can't get it to adjust. I loosen the two screws, as the instructions say to for adjusting, and it won't budge.









So, yeah, trying to figure that out. I was getting quite frustrated with it, so I've decided to step back for a bit. I've also posted on OWWM.org seeking advice.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Sprung

Got my square to the table issue resolved! There is another cap screw where the motor pivots. The instructions didn't say to loosen it. And I had tried, to see if it would help. But I couldn't get it loose. After suggestion on the OWWM forum, I gave it another try and got that center one loose as well. That did the trick and I was able to square the blade up to the table!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Sprung

I knew it had been a good 2 or 3 weeks since I've had any real shop time, but coming back to my thread makes me realize that it's been a month! It's been a very busy month...

I've had to suddenly kick it into high gear in the shop. This Friday a friend is coming over and I'm going to help him build a TV stand with some reclaimed wood of some sorts. He's done some projects, but isn't really a woodworker, and doesn't have all the tools he needs to do what he wants to do.

So, after finally managing to find a few days to get away and go camping for a few nights, my shop had camping gear spread throughout. And lots of other things seemingly strewn about. So yesterday I spent time out there getting things organized and put away - though much of the gear is still in the garage, just more organized right now, as we leave in the not too distant future for a week long camping trip.

Today I got to make sawdust. My next project for the shop is to build an organizer to hold all my hardware bins/trays. Got started on that today with some 5/8" Baltic Birch plywood cutoffs I picked up for a good price that are exactly the right width for what I need. Put the RAS to work crosscutting some pieces to length and started cutting a whole bunch of dados. Hope to spend a little bit more time out there tonight to make some more progress. My goal is to have it done and filled before Friday, so there is some bench space to work. My next project after that will be a new outfeed table/bench for the table saw, since my current one is now the base for my RAS.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gdurfey

okay, it's been since about 5 yesterday when you posted this and no one has called you on it; so guess it is up to me!!! @Sprung ...….I don't believe you. No pictures, it didn't happen. you have been around long enough...……  

Sounds great! bet you had a smile on your face!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

I was not going to post pics of the mess of camping gear and everything else everywhere! 

I did get into the shop for a while last night. I'll get a picture later of where I'm at with the hardware organizer. I plan to get back out there tonight and finish it up. Well, probably won't build the two drawers for it tonight, but it should otherwise get finished up tonight.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Sprung

Ok, pics now, lol.

Cutting dados. Using the RAS for this kind of crosscut dados, especially having to do many, is far easier than trying to do it with the table saw or with a router and jig.





Here is 2/3 of it. There is another piece that will be added to the side - the plywood pieces I had weren't long enough to make it all as one piece. This is some 5/8" Baltic Birch plywood cutoffs that I had picked up for a good price. The pieces have been cut for the other section and I plan to assemble it later, attach a back and leveling feet, then I can put it in place and load it up.





And to show how the bins will sit in. Each section is sized to hold either one of the larger containers or two of the smaller containers, which allows me to arrange the containers however I want for what is best for my use. Most often used hardware bins will be located toward the top, seldom used bins toward the bottom. This will end up situated underneath the wall mounted bench I previously built.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Gdurfey

I like that, I can see that being copied in the future!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Pretty neat Matt, I have been thinking about doing something like that myself. Gives me some ideas.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

Yeah, I really like these organizers. I started buying them from Harbor Freight. The last ones I bought (with the yellow on the outside of the handle) are Stanley, which I bought from Home Depot (after a fiasco with Harbor Freight). The Stanley ones are a little bit more money, but they're also better made and I think worth the extra money. As I need more, or if I ever need to replace any, I'll be buying the Stanley ones.

I had made a rack for these that was in my previous shop. I even moved the rack with me. But as I packed up to move and unpacked my shop here, I realized that I had a LOT more hardware scattered into various places than I realized and that I needed to expand on the rack. My previous rack was designed in the same way - could hold one of the larger or two of the smaller in one slot for easy rearranging.

I have seen some people get really fancy with these and build a tray for every bin and use drawer slides on every tray. I think that's excessive, at least for my needs.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung

Got it done and in place! Well, mostly done. At some point I will build two or three drawers to go in that lower right corner to hold various hardware that won't fit neatly into one of the organizers. For me it's located in a convenient place - under the side workbench, where it will be easy to get at and I can set organizers on the bench when getting hardware out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Sprung

After I finished up the hardware organizer, progress in the shop ground to a halt - as did time in the shop. I'm really hoping to get back to it soon.

In the meantime, I had to take a few steps backwards in the shop. My wife's van needed some maintenance work done, so I had to move some shelves (and all the stuff on them...), Unisaw, jointer, and a bunch of other stuff to be able to get a vehicle into the garage to work on it since I had plenty of work to do.





So far I've changed the spark plugs (which was a time consuming feat, considering you have to remove the intake manifold to get to the back three plugs), front brakes, rear shocks, a few other small things, and will be doing the rear brakes once my parts are delivered next week. (If it's not work that has to be done right away, I usually order parts from RockAuto.com and save a bunch of money over walking into a store.) The front struts are also up for being replaced, but I'm not messing with springs/spring compressors and will pay someone to tackle that one for me.

Once work on the van is done, then I'll get to getting things back in place. Once things are set back up, I think the next project is building a new workbench/outfeed table.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 4


----------



## T. Ben

Sprung said:


> After I finished up the hardware organizer, progress in the shop ground to a halt - as did time in the shop. I'm really hoping to get back to it soon.
> 
> In the meantime, I had to take a few steps backwards in the shop. My wife's van needed some maintenance work done, so I had to move some shelves (and all the stuff on them...), Unisaw, jointer, and a bunch of other stuff to be able to get a vehicle into the garage to work on it since I had plenty of work to do.
> 
> View attachment 195277
> 
> So far I've changed the spark plugs (which was a time consuming feat, considering you have to remove the intake manifold to get to the back three plugs), front brakes, rear shocks, a few other small things, and will be doing the rear brakes once my parts are delivered next week. (If it's not work that has to be done right away, I usually order parts from RockAuto.com and save a bunch of money over walking into a store.) The front struts are also up for being replaced, but I'm not messing with springs/spring compressors and will pay someone to tackle that one for me.
> 
> Once work on the van is done, then I'll get to getting things back in place. Once things are set back up, I think the next project is building a new workbench/outfeed table.


Matt you can get the whole strut assembled for a few more $. I just put struts in the wife’s jeep.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

T. Ben said:


> Matt you can get the whole strut assembled for a few more $. I just put struts in the wife’s jeep.



Yeah, I know you can - but even with that you still have to compress the springs to get the whole assembly into the Sienna. So no way to avoid it on this one.


----------



## Sprung

Last week I got the shop back together after finishing up on my wife's van. Tonight I got a start on my next project.

Workbench!

It will be a combined workbench/outfeed table built of Ash. The top will be 32" x 54". Tonight I pulled lumber out of the rack for it and cut pieces for the top to rough length. These will get jointed/planed/cut to width and then glued up to make the top. I'm aiming for a finished top thickness of 2 1/4" to 2 1/2".





Still having a week of vacation to use this year, I'll be doing a week of staycation in early December. I plan to spend as much of that week as I can in the shop, mainly working on this bench.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## djg

Oh my, I wish I had that stack of Ash! Been wanting to make a trestle table out of some thick stuff. Too good for a work bench. I'll trade you some Pine 2x12s for your Ash.

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I'll be watching this with admiration Matt. Funny thing is I have a stack of 2" thick ash that I have been saving for the very same project. I'll start mine soon too I hope. Cant wait to watch your progress.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung

These boards are a heavy 4/4. I bought them as 4/4 - 100BF at $1/BF - a few years ago. But they're about 1 1/8" thick. I am figuring on being about 7/8", give or take, once I'm done milling them.

I do wish it was 8/4 I had - would be less milling work and less gluing!

Monday I'll stop in at Menards and pick up a few thing I will need - a gallon of glue and some hardware for adjustable feet. I'll be making my own adjustable feet with hockey pucks and 1/2" bolt hardware. Hockey pucks make great feet under things you don't want sliding around in the shop and my floors are not flat - slopped for a floor drain - so everything in the shop has adjustable feet.

I will have to buy more ash at some point. Not for the bench - I have enough to build the bench. But my wife is in the process of redecorating the living room. I'm tasked with building a TV stand, a couple end tables/cabinets, a sofa table w/ stools to sit at, and an aquarium stand. All out of ash. I've seen it run about $2/BF around here. If I had the space, I'd squirrel away at least few hundred board feet for the future since eventually it'll go the way of chestnut and you won't be able to hardly get or find it. Stupid EAB.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## djg

Seriously, can't you buy construction lumber for the work bench and save the ash for projects? Or is it low grade? Then again, maybe you want a high end work bench with vises etc. Not criticism, just curious.


----------



## woodtickgreg

djg said:


> Seriously, can't you buy construction lumber for the work bench and save the ash for projects? Or is it low grade? Then again, maybe you want a high end work bench with vises etc. Not criticism, just curious.


In my case I have had many construction grade work benches, and they did serve me well. I'm still using one now. But its time for a real hardwood wood workers bench. I remember even in high school all the benches where maple and we would sand them down once a year and reseal them, they lasted forever even with the abuse of school kids. There is a lot to be said about the mass and hardness of a true hardwood work bench for a wood worker.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung

Have you priced construction lumber recently? Prices are way up on construction lumber right now. I paid $1/BF for this ash a few years ago. The 100BF I have is more than enough to build this bench. I'd spend more than that to go down to Menards or Home Depot and buy a pile of construction lumber for the project. Even if I went out and bought the ash from a local mill for about $2/BF, the lumber pricing would end up about the same as if I used construction lumber.

Some of the ash boards I have do have some pith, the occasional small knot - things easily worked around if I was going to use it for furniture. So it's not necessarily low grade. Before I started cutting yesterday, I actually had a conversation with my wife whether to use this lumber for the bench, and then buy more when it was time to build living room furniture, or to save this for the living room furniture and use something else for the bench. Based upon what I have on hand that I have enough of to build a bench out of, walnut and cherry quickly got shot down as options for the bench, and the soft maple is softer than I want for a bench top. Not that I needed it, especially since I had been planning to use this ash for a workbench, but I also have my wife's blessing to use this ash for my workbench and then buy more later to build her living room furniture.

This will be my main woodworking bench and will feature a vise or two on it. Construction lumber is softer than I want for a workbench top. I've had, and still have, some workbenches that have used plywood and/or construction lumber. But I'm in my late 30's and am planning this to be a bench to use for the long haul and a hardwood bench will stand up better to the use (and abuse) that my main bench sees.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

Today I made some progress on the workbench. Decided to do a build thread for the workbench.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung

Today I brought something home for the shop. I've been trying to find and buy a vintage, American made vise for some time now - more than a year. Either they're way overpriced, broken, someone beats me to it, or I make an agreement with the seller to buy it and - even in spite of promises to hold it for me - they sell it.

So I was apprehensive on Monday when I saw this for sale, about an hour after it was listed, and asked the seller if he would be willing to hold it for me until the end of the week. At the price he listed it - $30 - I'm sure he had plenty of others contact him. True to his word, he held it for me. I picked it up today.

Craftsman 4" vise. From the little bit of research I did, it looks like this specific vise was offered for sale in the late 30's and early 40's. I wonder who made it for them - would have to compare it to other vises of the era to see what details might be a match. $30 is a heck of a deal on an old vise in great shape. It's not beat up. It moves freely. Nothing appears to be broken. I am hoping to get this restored and mounted somewhere very soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings

Sprung said:


> I am hoping to get this restored and mounted somewhere very soon.


----------



## Sprung

Well, I think I figured out who made this vise for Craftsman. I'm thinking Reed - this is a Reed 104.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

That's a dandy Matt. I'd strip it down and sandblast the castings. Wire wheel everything else, and paint it. Even the jaws look good on it. I've been searching for a wilton bullet vise for years, either they want a fortune for them or there so beat to death they're not worth anything. Or as you said they sell before I can get to them.
Congrats on your score!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

The reed seems to have a "cheek" on the front that your craftsman lacks. Could be a spec issue or it could indicate a different casting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Yeah, I did note some differences, but also a number of similarities, so while I'm thinking Reed, certainly not 100% positive. Reed did make some changes to the 104 over the time they offered it. And maybe, with them casting for someone else, they made a few changes so it wasn't exactly the same as theirs. Reed did make vises for Craftsman for a while, including the time period Craftsman sold this one, so that furthers the thinking on it being a Reed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

That was my "spec issue" comment. Trying to keep em cheaper...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Last night I started working on restoring the vise. Broke it down and gave it a good cleaning with some simple green. Today I wirebrushed it to remove rust. Gave it a good cleaning with lacquer thinner to clean off grease reside. Taped machined spots off. Then applied a coat of primer. Tomorrow night I will put a coat of paint on.

Overall this vise is in good shape. The screws on one jaw didn't want to budge, so I just left the jaw in place. The other jaw, after getting through the rust, I discovered had been welded in place. No removing that one! The jaws are in quite good shape, so no need to think about refreshing or replacing them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Looking like a nearly new. You could really get a pen blank to hold still with that. I ain't too sure about the mounting holes on the drill press...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

I'm thinking that paint brush is done for!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

First of two coats of paint went on today. Tomorrow night I'll apply the second.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Looking good

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

The place where I had planned to mount the vise just isn't ideal. I've also been needing a place to mount my bench grinder, set my Taig micro lathe, and really just have as a small dedicated metal working/tools area. And for as much as I have enjoyed building my workbench, I just am not in the mood to go and build another workbench right now - I really want to jump into some projects for my wife/around the house once I finish a few things up in the shop. She's been very patient about waiting for me to get the shop fully set up before I start on projects for our home, but I get the sense that she's ready for me to get started on some of those projects.

So I ordered a bench today - a Gladiator bench, wood top and steel legs, 66 1/2" x 20" top. The size will fit perfectly in the spot I have for it. It'll be available for me to pick it up at Home Depot sometime next week. Having the open space under this bench will also provide a good place to put some things, shop vac, etc., out of the way when not in use.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung

I got the bench put together a while ago. I've mounted the vise to it. Eventually I will mount the bench grinder to it. My Taig lathe will also have a home on the bench. Pieces for an upcoming lighting project have also found a temporary home on the bench. Yes, the vise restoration is done. I should get a better picture of it sometime.

My Sprunger 8" table saw fits under the bench nicely, along with one of my shop vacs.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## djg

Nice table saw cabinet. Did the fronts of the six bottom drawers come from the same board or just the bottom four? Either way nice wide board and I like how you laid out the drawer fronts.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

djg said:


> Nice table saw cabinet. Did the fronts of the six bottom drawers come from the same board or just the bottom four? Either way nice wide board and I like how you laid out the drawer fronts.



The drawer fronts for those bottom 6 drawers were 3 boards that I glued together and then cut up for the drawer fronts - yielded less waste that way.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------

